# medication has made me worse



## yankees (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen three doctors and have tried a number of different medications, all medications has seemed to make my symptoms much worse. My mind is so faded from all this medication it seems like it will be impossible to find my way back. Has anyone experience the same type of thing?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

SSRI's gave me mania and extreme DP.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

been on Zoloft and it's only increased my depression.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Zoloft along with any other SSRIs don't really help most conditions, while introducing too many side effects for their worth. Loss of Libido, Depression, Suicide, Memory loss, Emotional numbness (equilibrium effect). Hell some even have the withdrawl effects from their first day of taking the medication - like the electrical shock sensation in your nervous system (terrible side effect that can be disabling). I say don't take em unless it's a last resort for an extreme case and you've exhausted tons of alternative resources and natural supplements.
I wish I never took it, I was glad to get off the stuff. It made me feel like a zombie after awhile.

I recommend alternatives - certain natural supplements to psychological training.
I feel that training yourself with researching and seeking social support can create much more powerful changes in the brain chemistry.
You have to have that greater realization of who you are and why you experience the world the way you currently do.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I tried Prozac, Abilify, Lamictal, Ativan, xanax, Buspar, Neurontin, Effexor and Klonopin. I was taking each of them trying to get rid of my dp symptoms. Then I realized that no medication will "heal" dp because dp is NOT an illness. Dp is a natural defense mechanism of the brain against stress/trauma and you cannot heal a natural defense mechanism. There is nothing to heal. Also, with dp, there is such a unique imbalance of chemicals in the brain that flooding your brain with one specific chemical is not going to react the way that a "normal" brain would. Every medication I took, klonopin aside, made my dp symptoms much worse. And it's not surprising. You are overwhelming your brain with too much of one chemical. If you were simply depressed and you had too little seretonin, taking an SSRI would normalize your seretonin levels and you'd feel better. But with dp, there are many chemicals that are either overactive or under active and treating it with something like that is likely not to help.


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi i feel same with meds, i think its make worse. i am absolutly numb .


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

kate7 said:


> hi i feel same with meds, i think its make worse. i am absolutly numb .


Meds did make mine worse about 10 years ago last time I had this crap. The only way to block the chemicals and stop the cycle could be an AAP. They are worth a shot. Zyprexa or Seroquel XR might help.


----------

